# A few good aires around northern brittany



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just returned from our hols around northern brittany, we stayed at a few of our regular haunts & found a few other good aires worth recommending to others:-

Dieppe (76), What used to be a rough area of ground for wildcampnig has now been properly surfaced and a servicing point added, now costs 7 euros pernight inc all services. Just down the road from the fast ferry.

St Pol De Leon (29) a super aire next to the harbour with good swimming on the point nearby. Within waking distance of the lovely and interesting town to explore. Freeparking, 2 euros for the servicing post. Recommended for a stoppover near to the roscoff ferry.

Trebuerden (22) A basice aire across the road from the beach on the outskirts of town, excellent swimming. Free parking. 2 euros for the servicing post.

Tregastel (22) Large purpose built aire with excellent facilities on the out skirts of town. 5 euros p/night inc all facilities.

Point l'arcouest (22) Large grassy overnight parking for 'vans (100+) next to rocky cove and the ferry to ile de brehat. Free.(no facilities).

Cap Frehel (22) Overnight parking for 'vans on the side of the D34 a few km's before cal frehel, superb beach over road with outstanding bodysurfing (swallowed a few gallons of sea water here!). Free. (no facilities).

I've uploaded a few pictures to my album on the link below if you're interested.

pete.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hey Pete!

Do you always stay on aires? Reason I ask is after our recent trip Franceward, I was majorly relieved we'd invested in Camping Cheques. We stayed on two absolute dreams of sites, lots of really friendly people and excellent facilities.

We've done aires before and while I admit they're convenient for towns and facilities, they don't shine a torch at proper campsites which imo cannot be faulted on the majority of occasions - and all for £9.95 a night!!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi stormy,

In the main, yes, we prefer aires as they always seem convenient for towns and beaches and you get to mix with the europeans more, and, suprisingly, we find them quiter than sites, even when they're packed together everyone seems to respect each others privacy. We also use sites occasionally, maybe to catch up on washing, but don't like big 'all facility' sites, the small municipal ones are best. Each to his own i suppose.

pete.


----------

